# Meeting other CT Members



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> So far I have met 3 Ct Members. next month I will meet 2 more that are visiting DC.
> 
> How do we start meeting each other face to face? Who would you like to meet?
> 
> How can we start a CT meet up to socialize with each other in person?


I will meet you and your questionable employees with ICE waiting near by..hahaha

Would not mind having a west coast (california) CT meeting. We could go around looking for hacks to turn in.


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

WHEOooOWEEE!!

How many techno colored snakes had to die so you can look good in dem boots silivertree?!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing: would be good to meet you guys.. I am sure it would be a riot for sure!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm in for the NE get together, but those butt-flaps have me worried.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I'd Like to meet Neo. I wonder what it was like to work with tools before there was electricity:shifty:


Haven't had enough low points
in life yet? 


Gus Dering said:


> Him and Leo would just hole up in the corner and talk about the proper way to sharpen a chisel for hours.


What do you have against
sharp chisels? :blink:



SLSTech said:


> Remodeling & Deck show in Indy - I'll be there, Paul has a speaking engagement there, anyone else?





silvertree said:


> Here's my claim to fame
> http://connect.theremodelingshow.com/connect/public/nz_ALSessionSearch.aspx
> I'm in the middle 2nd page


You two *have* to eat at
_St. Elmo's_ at least once. :thumbsup:
Madden loves that place.
Paul might like the Slippery Noodle,
a pretty good blues "joint."
Both of 'em are within a couple
of blocks from the convention center.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm relatively new, but in for a NE get together...though I may regret it later if this thread turns out to be a forecast of what is to happen...


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Cooke, your site turned out nice.
As far as a get together, I am wearing boots, mostly to make wading in the b*llsh*t easier.
Plus I look good in them:whistling


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul - thanks. As for the site, went the route of a local web designer/hosting/marketing company.

Still working on uploading photos and testimonials. Getting good results for Google PPC (very early).

As for the boots...are you sticking with those rainbow things or do you prefer something in a 6" heel?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

loneframer said:


> *I have a feeling if this ever goes down, the venue will see mayhem and destruction of the likes which no one has ever witnessed and lived.*Either that or no more open bar.:laughing:


You realized I live in the city where the Mayor smoked crack right? 

I think I can handle a few drunk contractors:blink:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

You do make a good point....very good....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> You realized I live in the city where the Mayor smoked crack right?
> 
> I think I can handle a few drunk contractors:blink:


 You obviously have not attended any of the "keggers" at one of the local South Jersey gravel pits. Nothing like a bunch of ******** trying to impress the girls by pushing over dead trees for the fire so the walls of the pit are well lit for a game of "King of the hill":no: In addition you ain't never had no fun till you take a 73 Caddy airborne at 50 miles an hour.:thumbup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Its hard out here for a pimp



and difficult too:jester:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Jason W said:


> and difficult too:jester:


I can't believe I read this stuff, _and find it funny too.
_
I'm getting help:whistling


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

What size are those boots Silver, and how much would it take for you to part with them?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

modernstyle said:


> *what size are those boots *silver, and how much would it take for you to part with them?


6 1/2


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> 6 1/2


 Before Viagra:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> 6 1/2


Are you sure Rory? 
The boots might not be the same size as the heels he left at your place...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, how do you find out how many members are from your state?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Hey, how do you find out how many members are from your state?


DC has maybe 3-4 guys here. MD-VA maybe another 2-3 guys. 

But do you want to meet just anybody?

or guys that are interesting and you would actually want to meet them and have a few beers and conversation.

That won't snitch about going to the strip club?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> But do you want to meet just anybody?
> 
> or guys that are interesting and you would actually want to meet them and have a few beers and conversation.


Well that rules me out.:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Well that rules me out.:whistling


You'd snitch about going to the strip club? 

Not everyone can be friends or social in any setting. Just a fact of life. 

I think I could meet most here an hit it off swell. 

Some would think I am a douche and vice a versa just a fact of life


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Nah, the wife goes with me to those places.........except when I'm with the guys.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Nah, the wife goes with me to those places.........except when I'm with the guys.


 OK you can stay. :laughing:


----------



## constmgt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Get Together*

*I think that everyone should meet Bob at the gas station! :laughing:*


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

constmgt said:


> *I think that everyone should meet Bob at the gas station! :laughing:*


 Yeah ! great idea ! We could form a line. Sorta like a slap-a-thon.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> DC has maybe 3-4 guys here. MD-VA maybe another 2-3 guys.
> 
> But do you want to meet just anybody?


 
I know Robert CDF from here and Kevin O'brien from here, and we have at least 2-3 others in Colorado that live close by.

I'd be open to sponsoring (buy lunch) a get together with those in Colorado as long as first I can see how many there are. I don't want to put my foot in my mouth if there are 25 :laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> . I don't want to put my foot in my mouth :laughing:


Why not, nothing ever stopped you before:whistling:whistling


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I can be in Colorado in ~14 hours. Make it a damn good lunch, no McDonalds.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can supply the dessert, how about brownies?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

strathd said:


> Yeah ! great idea ! We could form a line. Sorta like a slap-a-thon.


:laughing::laughing:
Bob just don't know when to shut up does he.:laughing::laughing:

I would be open to something on the east coast. Think I may be making a road trip to Colorado in Sep.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Hey, how do you find out how many members are from your state?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/where-everyone-located-6406/index3/#post109104
http://www.frappr.com/contractortalk

Maybe time for a new one!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

silvertree said:


> I'll be wearing these,


I like them shoes..I want some..Where can i find some?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Make sure we visit a place to eat or bbq ourselves...we don't want no illegal amigos glassing our food or bugging us for employment!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

silvertree said:


> Why not, nothing ever stopped you before:whistling:whistling


Why you!













BobsLandscaping said:


> I can be in Colorado in ~14 hours. Make it a damn good lunch, no McDonalds.


Only if you bring your new truck to pick us all up in.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Deal Mike. Should be back in about 4 weeks.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Why you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:HAHAHAHA THE NEW TRUCK, good one.:thumbup::notworthy


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's absolutely hilarious when your new truck turns out be a raging pile of ****.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

loneframer said:


> You obviously have not attended any of the "keggers" at one of the local South Jersey gravel pits. Nothing like a bunch of ******** trying to impress the girls by pushing over dead trees for the fire so the walls of the pit are well lit for a game of "King of the hill":no: In addition you ain't never had no fun till you take a 73 Caddy airborne at 50 miles an hour.:thumbup:


Just like high school :clap:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Oh yeah, it's absolutely hilarious when your new truck turns out be a raging pile of ****.


Well Bob, you were advised by myself exactly what to do, but you took it upon yourself to deviate and not follow my advice to the exact letter and that's what happens to you.


I can lead a horse to water....but you know what they say....:cheesygri


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I will one day own Silvertree's magic rainbow boots, mark my words ........ They will be mine..........


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

The only way a person can get my magic rainbow boots is to pry them off my cold dead feet.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Yeah Mike, I'm really regretting not listening to you right now. I wish I would have listened to you when you told me to buy the International. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> I will one day own Silvertree's magic rainbow boots, mark my words ........ They will be mine..........


 But.................... Why..............??????


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

silvertree said:


> The only way a person can get my magic rainbow boots is to pry them off my cold dead feet.


So be it .........


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

strathd said:


> But.................... Why..............??????


I think I could rent them out to people when they have those "Alternative Lifestyle" parades.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I think I could rent them out to people when they have those "Alternative Lifestyle" parades.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> I think I could rent them out to people when they have those "Alternative Lifestyle" parades.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:...


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The ironing board they are sitting on is pretty fancy as well.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> View attachment 21114


 There's no place like home
There's no place like home
There's no place like home


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, you guys are harsh


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Man, you guys are harsh


I am sorry,





































Ready to sell me them boots?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Don't worry Silvertree I know you're not gay. You didn't have a lisp on the phone the other day. So you must just like unique footwear. It's cool, Bob understands.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> View attachment 21114


And to finish off the look.....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_zKCUG20xs


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Don't worry Silvertree I know you're not gay. You didn't have a lisp on the phone the other day. So you must just like unique footwear. It's cool, Bob understands.


yes, yes..... Bob understands


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

This probably isn't the best time to show you the rest of the outfit!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

silvertree said:


> This probably isn't the best time to show you the rest of the outfit!


 Of course it is !


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Man, you guys are harsh


http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k231/JumboJack19/****.jpg


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k231/JumboJack19/****.jpg


You aren't hitting on me,are you?


----------

